# Do you see something similar when you are in the shower?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

*Just wonderin' if this looks somewhat familiar...*


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

quite familiar altho its usually the head pushing thru the shower curtain


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax lays next to the bathtub. I'm not allowed to go into the bathroom alone. The crazy, evil, toothbrush might attack me or I might escape out the window without her knowing.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Yep, except mine are laying all around the floor and I have to tell them to move so that I can get out when I'm done. Your baby is gorgeous, thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## KindnessCounts (Jun 27, 2012)

Yep! I don't know how I ever took showers before. Guess I need to be supervised.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Ohh yeah..


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Haha I don't let Bails in when I'm showering, or he'd be stickin his head in there and pulling the curtain back. I don't like water on the floor.  

I close the bathroom door and hear "kerplunk." Which is Bailey plunking down at the bathroom door. He apparently is quite worried as to what might happen in there. 

Once dried and dressed, I open the door and in comes Bailey to plop down and watch the daily ritual of hair/makeup from his spot in the corner.

I have no idea how I ever managed to do all these things by myself. To add insult to injury, just outside the bathroom door, within sight of course, is Mr Tucker. Two big white lugs to monitor me. Even more fun, once I flip my head over to blowdry my hair upside down, Mr Tucker assaults me with kisses. 

Yeah, mornings around here are a good time!!!!!!!!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Koda opens the bathroom door (she always starts outside the bathroom), inches slowly to the tub on her belly, and uses her head to move the shower curtain aside. Then she just sits down with her head resting on the edge of the tub


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Love the picture

Rusty always stands guard outside the door when I shower. Someone told him that GSD mommies can disappear into the wormhole, it's too much for him to take! LOL


----------



## Matt Livingston (May 10, 2012)

Haha this is hilarious! At the moment the mean cat of the house guards the upstairs from the pup. but imagine once they start to get along this will happen. Funny pics


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

yes but Zeus pops his head in the shower and will bark every now and then..think hes mad im getting wet and hes not...and im never ever allowed to enter the bathroom without him now...it feels wierd to be out in public and actually be be able to use restroom without 2 eyes staring at me


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ooh yes! Cheyenne lays right outside the shower door. As soon as she hears the water turn off she will move so I can get out. The worst was right after she got spayed and she had to be put on tranquilizers to keep her from hurting herself. She was so out of it that she wouldn't move when the shower turned off, and even nudging her with the door and sticking my hand out to push her wouldn't move her! I was stuck in the shower for 20 minutes before my husband heard me yelling for him and finally came upstairs and got her to move!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

you're in the shower with your camera?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> you're in the shower with your camera?


:rofl:

I was wondering if someone would ask this!

I actually went in there to pick up some bath toys my son left all over the shower floor, turned around and burst into laughter at him sitting there. 

So I went to get my camera and he followed. I got back into the shower, closed the door, and he resumed guard duty. LOL.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the things our dogs make us do. :laugh:



doggiedad said:


> you're in the shower with your camera?





Sunflowers said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I was wondering if someone would ask this!
> 
> ...


----------



## Amt6121 (May 22, 2012)

I had to start locking Brutus out of the bathroom because he will jump in there while I am taking a shower. He will then sit and flop against the door and wait until I am done!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Nope, I shut the bathroom door. And lock it, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Discoetheque (Nov 2, 2011)

lol. Definitely looks familiar, except the bathroom isn't burgundy! 
I have a glass shower door, and so Discoe usually "knocks" upon entering (aka checking to see if she can fit her nose between the wall and the door to edge it open)


----------



## BroncoK (Jan 4, 2012)

HAHAH!! Mine does this too! She sticks her head through the shower curtain as well! My sisters dog however, jumps right in! Seriously!


----------



## faithshen (Apr 27, 2012)

It makes me laugh, I'm glad to see you that your doing well.


----------



## chloesmama2 (Feb 18, 2012)

Soo funny and very cute pictures. Mine does this too, or should I say both of mine. I guess I am not alone that my pets think I cant do anything by myself. What would we do without them, Got
to love them though.
Here is mine while I was taking a bath a few weeks back.


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

Rory almost always curls up on one of the bathroom rugs, & Koda frequently ckecks on me, sticking his head into the shower. 
I'm glad I'm not the only one. LOL

ETA: I will try to remember to get pics


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank goodness--I thought maybe I was the only one!!! Ava pushes her head through the edge of the curtain and whines. She then lays down on the floor right in front of the tub until I get out, at which point she gets super excited and licks my legs. I always tell her every day that obviously the shower hasn't killed me yet, so she doesn't have to worry so much! :laugh:


----------



## iloveshepherds (Jul 10, 2012)

LOL! Im not alone! LOL
Apache likes to put her paws on the tub and move the curtain over...then bites at the water...
Navajo..the little stinker takes it one step farther....he has been crawling into the tub...when Im in it!


----------



## lzver (Feb 9, 2012)

Not yet because being a pup, Jake is still all over the place! He'd get into everything. But I can't wait for the day when he's like that!


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Haha. Yes that looks somewhat familiar. Milla would get in every morning with me and sit in the shower for about a month, finally broke her from getting in but now she pokes her head in about 3 times when I shower just to make sure I am still there. Kya just lays on the floor in front of the door.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

The house I just moved from didn't have a door on the master bath.. odd but nonetheless.. normally I just kept Titan out of the bathroom when I showered and he would sit outside the door.. but here he could walk right in.. and he did.. frequently! Haha.. ESPECIALLY if I was taking a bath.. he wasn't fond of bubbles at all and felt the need to be there just incase they might attack! Here he is while I take a bubble bath, on watch, with a panic look.. haha...


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Oh yes- Dooney lays right outside the shower door and monitors my every move. what is even creepier is that the cat will come in as well and "watch"


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

When we were in SC the bathroom I used had glass shower doors and was the enclosed stand up kind. Milla was DEVASTATED she could not put her head in. She would sit in front of the door and cry the whole time.


----------



## countrygirl31995 (Apr 16, 2012)

I don't allow Sadie to come in the bathroom when i get a shower, but she lays outside the door waiting for me to come out LOL


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Hehe... that is the tip of the iceberg.

Hunter is often found sleeping on the bath mat and sticking his head around the shower curtain to see what I am up to. Haha.


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

This is too funny! Harley always brings his ball in the bathroom whilst I'm taking a bath. He drops it in the tub "kerplunk" and thinks it hilarious!


----------



## Blitz-Degen (Jul 22, 2012)

Yep, glad to see I'm not alone. Both of my pups will follow me in there too. Which is funny because they won't get into the bathtub without a fight, but the moment I shower Degen wants to get his face in there with me too. I have big, heavy glass door so they can't just "come in" but I'm sure one would try given the opportunity.


----------



## GSD2 (Jan 27, 2012)

One time I left the bathroom to get some clothes while I had the bath running, when I came back Shatzi was in MY bath! LOL


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Mine doesn't get pushy or anything or try to get in with me, lol (although that's probably only because he doesn't like water), but he does prefer to be in the bathroom with me when I shower. I guess he is worried about that toothbrush monster you mentioned.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

I love our dogs!!!!


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I do see something very similar when I'm in the shower...LOL!

And I see this when I'm not in the shower






.


----------

